# Significant Potential for Undiscovered Resources in Afghanistan



## Dog Walker (13 Nov 2007)

Not military but about Afghanistan. 

Significant Potential for Undiscovered Resources in Afghanistan
Released: 11/13/2007 10:00:00 AM 

Afghanistan has significant amounts of undiscovered non-fuel mineral resources according to the U.S. Geological Survey's 2007 assessment, unveiled today at the 3rd annual U.S.-Afghan Business Matchmaking Conference organized by the Afghan-American Chamber of Commerce in Washington, D.C. 

Mineral resources present a great source for a country's industrial growth and wealth. Estimates for copper and iron ore resources were found to have the most potential for extraction in Afghanistan. Scientists also found indications of abundant deposits of colored stones and gemstones, including emerald, ruby, sapphire, garnet, lapis, kunzite, spinel, tourmaline and peridot. Other examples of mineral resources available for extraction in Afghanistan include gold, mercury, sulfur, chromite, talc-magnesite, potash, graphite and sand and gravel. 
USGS scientists worked cooperatively with the Afghanistan Geological Survey of the Afghanistan Ministry of Mines, between 2004 and 2007, to compile existing information about known mineral deposits and evaluate the possible occurrence of undiscovered deposits of non-fuel mineral resources. This assessment will be used in rebuilding Afghanistan's natural resources sector, provide valuable new information to the global business and mining communities, and serve as a foundation for future work on areas of mineral resource potential. 

"Mineral resource assessments provide government decision-makers and potential private investors with objective, unbiased information on where undiscovered mineral resources may be located, what kinds of resources are likely to occur and how much of each mineral commodity may exist in them," said USGS Director Mark Myers. 

"Afghanistan's natural resources have a quality comparable to the highest-class minerals of the entire region," said Afghanistan's Ambassador to the United States Said T. Jawad. "We are grateful to the efforts of the USGS and our Ministry of Mines in allowing global investors an opportunity to receive the latest information on their assessment for more informed business decisions."

The majority of information on Afghanistan's mineral resources was produced between the early 1950s and about 1985. However, during the intermittent conflict over the next two decades, much of that data was hidden and protected by Afghan scientists. After 2001, this valuable data was returned to the Afghan government, and the USGS gathered new data and identified additional information in locations outside of Afghanistan. 

The USGS has also been working with the government of Afghanistan since 2003 to provide an earthquake hazards assessment, released on May 30, 2007, and an oil and gas resources assessment of the nation issued in March 2006. A major objective of these assessments has been training of Afghan geoscientists in the collection and interpretation of relevant data. 

http://www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=1819


----------



## Greymatters (13 Nov 2007)

Ah, we should expect some revised future materials from the anti-military/anti-war groups after this.  

Not only are we are Afghanistan's oil and gold, but also their copper, iron ore, emerald, ruby, sapphire, garnet, lapis, kunzite, spinel, tourmaline, peridot, mercury, sulfur, chromite, talc-magnesite, potash, graphite, sand and gravel.


----------



## MarkOttawa (13 Nov 2007)

Greymatters: Don't forget the gas pipeline:
http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007%5C11%5C06%5Cstory_6-11-2007_pg5_2

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## pbi (13 Nov 2007)

On the wall of my quarters in Bagram I had a Swedish geological survey map of Afgh done in the 1960's. It showed all of these resources, (although very little oil, and that only in the north) It certainly suggested that there was potential for development, but I think the issue has always been the reluctance of investors and the inherent corruption of the various ministries involved, not to mention the lack of a meaningful national infrastructure that would support exploitation (i.e: there's no railway...)

And I agree-it is only a matter of time before Mr Staples, Jack and the rest of the gang announce triumpantly: "See-we told you-it's all about lapus lazuli! No blood for lapus lazuli!"

Cheers


----------



## Greymatters (13 Nov 2007)

pbi said:
			
		

> No blood for lapus lazuli!



Haha, sad, but funny...


----------



## MarkOttawa (13 Nov 2007)

pbi: Never forget Prof. Michael Byers:
http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=b032a0b1-abcc-4dba-b570-97c642f674ce

An earlier comment of mine on oil and gas:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57949/post-555073.html#msg555073

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## pbi (13 Nov 2007)

> pbi: Never forget Prof. Michael Byers:


Hmmmmm....Having read that exchange, I see him in a slightly different light. He may not be the raver that I thought he was. Interesting to watch the exchange between an academic an someone who's on the ground.

Cheers


----------



## MarkOttawa (13 Nov 2007)

pbi: Prof. Byers is a right ignorant raver--with attitude:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2007/08/fisking-michael-byers-bilge.html

Some of my letters just don't get published .

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Big Foot (14 Nov 2007)

Regarding the article on CTV.ca, I am pleased to see that there are some people out there who actually have their heads on straight and are not just spouting anti-American tripe. These resources, IMO, do provide Afghanistan with a viable industry that could very well ween the country off of it's opium production and toward a more progressive and above-board industrial stance. I for one hope that these resources are utilised in order to benefit Afghans in general. As to those who say that this is simply the Americans exploiting Afghanistan for its riches, wake up. I hope this stablizes and solidifies the legitimacy of Afghanistan.


----------



## Big Foot (14 Nov 2007)

CTV.ca article: http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20071113/afghan_resources_071113/20071113?hub=TopStories


> Afghanistan rich with mineral resources: report
> Updated Tue. Nov. 13 2007 4:22 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> ...


Some of the lowlights of the comment section:


> Well I guess the US will have 150,000 troops in Afghanistan soon !





> Colin Chau
> This was disclosed at a U.S.-Afghan Business Matchmaking Conference? Great/Excellente, perfect/parfait. So now it's the US's responsibly to "set up Afghanistan to be more developed? And more developed meaning peace? Let's see where the wealth will really end up.
> 
> I bet investors are turning green as I speak. Let the Afghans control and harness its own resources and get its own foothold in the global market for these materials. The last thing we need is another pro-U.S. gov't installed that rakes in all the money and lets rabid investors pick the country clean.
> ...





> MoreTrouble
> With the discovery of these resources, other countries would be willing to help with "rebuilding" of Afghanistan especially the US.





> Daniel
> Exactly the news the Afghan people didn't want to spread into the network of people's ears. Now its going to be a world war for control.





> lrw
> I am sure the US is very happy to hear this. Does anyone honestly believe this will benefit the Afghan people? Probably as much as oil has benefited any country in the Middle East, which is none. Well, unless you are Saudi of course.


I wish I could understand why these people are always so damn ignorant and negative.


----------



## Kirkhill (14 Nov 2007)

pbi said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm....Having read that exchange, I see him in a slightly different light. He may not be the raver that I thought he was. Interesting to watch the exchange between an academic an someone who's on the ground.
> 
> Cheers




Doesn't the Oilspot Counter-Insurgency rely on playing by timelines of the  "sea"? He said, mixing his Co-In metaphors.  As I understand the Oilspot theory the idea is to make an attractive environment and then wait for the general populace, Mao's sea in which the terrorists swim, to decide to move to the oilspot.  That strikes me as a strategy that demands patience.  It is like running a trap-line.  The secret to success is patience.  Coupled with good placement, adequate baiting and constant checking of the lines. 

The politicians, by contrast, are more in tune with the timeline of the "gun line".  Lots of beaters, lots of noise, lots of bloody prizes: instant gratification.  

I would have thought that Byers would have been more on board with a patient strategy but he too seems to expect results before the next term paper.


----------



## Teflon (14 Nov 2007)

I can see it now,....


"NO BLOOD FOR POTASH!"


----------



## geo (14 Nov 2007)

I saw some articles on mineral resources last year.  They were interviewing Afghans about it... gist of the interview wasw that the people in the mountains of Afghanistan are paranoid about being "raped" by the foreign devils who plan to steal their resources and not give true value for what they take...

From what I got of the interview, they were happier to maintain their current nomadic status than getting pinned down to a day to day job.


----------



## a_majoor (14 Nov 2007)

The tache d’huile strategy consists of both expelling the insurgents (the role of the Field Force and OMLT, in conjunction with the ANA), while at the same time, building effective government and community structures within the secure zone to reduce the attractiveness of the insurgents to the local population (currently the role of the KPRT).

With development of natural resources, the tache d’huile works locally around the mines (jobs and development) and indirectly elswhere (using revenues to pay the ANP or to finance road and infrastructure work, for example). This assumes a reasonably effective government and bureacracy which is not mired in factional politics or corruption and is able to perform these tasks. (the other two Canadian D's should concentrate far more on these aspects, or at least more openly than we are seeing here to date).


----------



## Kirkhill (14 Nov 2007)

a_majoor said:
			
		

> The tache d’huile strategy consists of both expelling the insurgents (the role of the Field Force and OMLT, in conjunction with the ANA), while at the same time, building effective government and community structures within the secure zone to reduce the attractiveness of the insurgents to the local population (currently the role of the KPRT).
> 
> With development of natural resources, the tache d’huile works locally around the mines (jobs and development) and indirectly elswhere (using revenues to pay the ANP or to finance road and infrastructure work, for example). This assumes a reasonably effective government and bureacracy which is not mired in factional politics or corruption and is able to perform these tasks. (the other two Canadian D's should concentrate far more on these aspects, or at least more openly than we are seeing here to date).



Understood on the active task of expelling the insurgents.  But, if you allow time for the Oilspots to do their work, for people to be attracted to them and move to them, then the filtering task of separating the fish from the sea is made easier.  If you keep the "school" scattered then you make it difficult to separate the "these" from "those".  If you maintain a placid environment, with a strong, magnetic, attractive bait then the fish will do much of the sorting for you.  The more attractive the oilspot then the faster the separation will occur.  Once the separation occurs THEN you can freely go after those that refuse to be drawn.


----------



## pbi (14 Nov 2007)

The whole thing here is time. If it's in your country, like the UK with Ulster, then there is no choice but to take the time it takes. If you're the insurgent, who doesn't really answer to any electorate with any timeline, then it doesn't matter all that much. But, if you're a government elected by a fickle populace with a short attention span and an even shorter memory, raised on Hollywood ideas of what war is about and focused on instant gratification, it's pretty hard. Unless you can convince successive electorates that vital national interests are actually at stake, they will lose interest.

Cheers


----------



## Dog Walker (20 Nov 2007)

China wins major Afghan project 
By Ian MacWilliam 
BBC News 
A Chinese mining company has won a tender to develop one of the world's largest copper mines in Afghanistan. 
The state-owned China Metallurgical Group says it will invest nearly $3bn in the mine at Aynak in the province of Logar, south of Kabul. 
Officials say it will be the largest foreign investment in Afghan history and will employ 10,000 people. 
When construction is complete the company will pay the Afghan government $400m a year. 
'World-class' 
The Afghan government wants to attract foreign companies to make mining a key sector of an economy that is on a slow recovery after three decades of war. 
The Aynak copper deposits in Logar province were first explored by Soviet geologists in the 1970s. But then the Soviet invasion of 1979 and years of warfare put an end to plans to develop them. 
Officials say the area contains an estimated 13 million tonnes of copper, making it a world-class site. 
It is also in a relatively safe area, not far from the capital. 
The $3bn that the China Metallurgical Group is to invest in Aynak compares with a total of $4bn which the Afghan government says foreign companies have invested in the country since the overthrow of the Taleban six years ago. 
Once it goes into operation in five years' time, the mine will provide hundreds of millions of dollars of much-needed revenue for the cash-starved Afghan government. 
It will also provide thousands of jobs in a land where unemployment is one of the most pressing problems. 
Kabul hopes to attract more foreign mining firms. 
The Aynak tender was hotly contested by companies from Canada, Australia and Russia, as well as China. 
Experts say Afghanistan's mountains are rich in minerals, which could become a significant base for the revival of the country's shattered economy. 
Apart from copper, there is coal, iron, gas and oil. 
There is also a sparkling assortment of gemstones - emeralds, tourmalines and garnets, and the lapis lazuli mines which provided jewelry for the Egyptian pharoahs three thousand years ago. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/7104103.stm


----------



## geo (21 Nov 2007)

Hmmm.... wonder if the Chinese will make attempts to "influence" the Taliban.


----------

